# Eight reasons pipe smoking will catch on



## Sir Humpsalot (Feb 20, 2008)

This is just a little essay I'm working on for no real reason at all. I'm thinking there's more than 8 reasons, that's just what I've come up with so far. I just kind of sat down at the computer and pounded it out, can't say I really put a lot of thought into it.

What do you all think? Any thoughts?

EIGHT REASONS PIPE SMOKING WILL MAKE A COMEBACK

The image. Cigarettes are becoming less fashionable. Having been banned from restaurants and within 15 feet of any public building in Illinois, what is the future image of cigarette smokers going to be? Huddled in the corners, cast off to the dark shadows, relegated to distant designated areas, like lepers, where no one will see them. 
Pipe smoking no longer really has an image in America. Nobody with children has grown up with pipe smoke in the house. I'm 30 years old and the only people who seem to have any memory of growing up with pipers are at least 20 years my elder. They are no longer of child-bearing age. And this is significant because the younger generation today (which I still consider myself to be a part of) don't associate pipe smoking with their parents, or even their grandparents. Think about that! Only a child's grandparent would have much of a chance of remembering someone who regularly smoked a pipe. This means that it's largely a clear canvas, as far as our culture is concerned. The image, whatever it turns out to be, has very little baggage from living adults outside of nursing homes. It gives the image of hipness and creativity. "Oh wow man! That dude has a pipe! That's crazy! He's like smoking it in public, man!!!! He could put some wacky tobaccy in there!!! He could smoke ANYTHING, any time, any where, dude!" It's got image potential.

The cost. Pipe smoking is cheap. Here in Chicago, a pack of cigarettes sells for more than $7 a pack in many places. A week's worth of pipe tobacco costs half the cost of a pack of cigarettes.

The time. It takes little time to load a pipe. You can load it with as much, or as little tobacco as desired. Anything from a quick 2 minute puff to a 20 minute session is feasible and within your control. Compare that to cigarettes which tend to last for a set and limited amount of time. In this modern american culture where we are always in a hurry, are pressed to stay on schedule, what could be better than a pipe?

The history. We all know that culture goes in cycles. Cigarettes didn't really catch on until the 30's and 40's. Prior to that, cigars and pipes were the two dominant nicotine-delivery devices. Well, about 20-25 years ago, cigars started making a comeback. What's left?

Rebelliousness. Smoking will always have a social image. I think of it as sometimes rebellious, sometimes hip, oftentimes today, it is also anti-mainstream. All the stop-smoking campaigns make it clear that the smoker is always the person going against what society says is best. There's something very appealing about that to certain people. Well, If you're going to smell like smoke, why not good smoke? And if you can't smoke anywhere in doors, why not have a pipe out, a visible symbol of your rebelliousness and hipness.

Social Aspect. When I used to smoke cigarettes, there was no question in my mind that smoke breaks are a great way to meet people and be social. Even as a non-smoker, I would often enjoy some time with the smokers, standing around, shooting the bull. With the pipe, it gives you a way to join in. It makes you one of the smokers. I imagine as well that a group of pipe smokers together would also provide an interesting social experience. I can't imagine enjoying a good bowl without having a chat with another person doing the same. Simply put, smoking won't disappear from America.

The aroma. Variable, for different times and different places, pipe smoking offers a diversity of scents for the considerate and social piper to provide others with something that isn't as distasteful as cigarette smoke. In that sense, it's sort of like smoking an Acid cigar. It's something I have done from time to time, not for the sake of my own pleasure, but in consideration of the people around me who, I knew, tolerated the smoke, but weren't necessarily inclined to appreciate it. Let's face it... most real cigar smokers will never be seen smoking a flavored and fruity cigar. It is contrary, IMHO, to what a real cigar is. But the world of pipe tobaccos is far less rigid, far less judgmental. There is even a category, aromatics, which are built around many of the same tastes and smells as incense. It's unique and has been long gone from the public perception of tobacco and what it smells like.

Hookahs. Increasingly popular today, hookah bars are popping up here and there. And why not? With alcohol restricted to the age of 21 in America, and with the under-21 crowd somewhat limited in what they are permitted to enjoy, the hookah bar provides the opportunity for socializing without fear of being arrested. It will also undoubtedly increase the desire for and interest in flavored tobaccos. How long do you really think it will be before the kids smoking hookahs at hookah bars, the hipsters and whatever they call themselves, start looking for a somewhat more portable smoke? Till they start looking for something they can carry around with them? And from there, it shouldn't be long before they outgrow the fruit-flavored cigarettes and mini cigarillos. What's next? The pipe.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice essay...you make some good observations. I do think pipes are due a comeback and there is some evidence to suggest this is already happening. Many cigar smokers are turning to the pipe, pipe sales on the internet are growing etc. The pipe is a cool thing for sure. I think smoking in general will continue to decline...but the pipe with gain more fans amongst this dwindling market.

For me I do like the two-fingers it gives to people's concept of what smoking is. The pipe says smoking 'actually' is pretty cool and health issue's are being thrown around without any broad-minded bases.

There are two studies done that found pipe-smokers live longer than NON-smokers. The studies concluded that although there is still a risk of throat and mouth cancers from pipe-smoking, the pipe smoker in general was a meditative kind of person who spent a lot of time relaxing and was not prone to fast or dangerous lifestyles. Hence the end result with the statistics.

With the globalism, inter-connectedness and saturation of mass media and communications today, there is a much bigger pressure and tendency on us to conform to generic and politically correct opinions on all sorts of subjects and issues. We are 'informed' what is cool and not cool, what is to be 'middle-class', what is 'good' and 'bad'. As a man who has worked many years in media and advertising - it's all about selling bullshit.

I think the old saying, "It's not what you do, but how you do it that counts" applies very much to the pipe smoker.

To conclude, I think we could make the comparison with smoking today and the days of prohibition in the 1920's. Drinking was bad for people's health and the nations prosperity - so they banned it, but as time went by they realized it wasn't going to eradicate it's consumption. Today the drinking of a fine glass of vintage wine is considered both good for your health and the height of cultural pursuit. Who knows how pipe smoking will be regarded in 50 years time...but I do know one thing...50 years on it will be the least of our problems on planet earth.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

I like it overall, but I have to disagree with your first reason. Pipe smoking does not offer a clean slate image-wise. While it is true that basically no one alive today has ever known a piper people have still seen plenty of representations of pipes, be it pictures, movies, or books. Pipe smoking currently has an image heavy in tweedy intellectualism, archaic-ness and occasionally aristocratic snobbery. While the image may change given time, currently that is what most people think of when they see a pipe, and thats going to hamper piping growth for a long time to come, I'm afraid.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice essay, some interesting points made.

Im sort of torn between pipes becoming popular, and pipes staying in the shadows.

On the one hand, pipes becoming popular means increased demand, which should give rise to more carvers, more tobacco, and higher quality tobacco products. Increased demand would make sure the art of pipe smoking doesnt die off.

On the other hand, i sort of like being unique. Pipe smoking hasnt been popular for quite some time. If everyone started smoking pipes again, we wouldnt be unique anymore.. we would be just like everyone else. 

I know it sounds petty.. but im not sure how i would feel if every dumbass was tooling around while smoking a pipe.

There is an image that goes along wiht pipe smokers.. like Junidog stated.. pipe smoking has an air of sophistication, perhaps even snobbery attached to it. Its NOT "pop-culture". If pipe smoking became part of pop-culture, it would quickly lose its luster in my eyes.

I suppose i would like something in the middle. Just enough popularity to ensure that i can still get fantastic briars from talented artists. Along with high quality tobaccos from several different blenders/tobacco distributers.
But not so much popularity that pipe smoking becomes a "fad".

Am i alone in this line of thinking? How do all of you feel about pipesmokings popularity?
Do you think it could use a boost? Do you think it should move even further into the shadows? Or is it fine just the way it is?




-hyp


----------



## perogee (Feb 29, 2008)

Personally I am a little torn as well.

I think that smoking in general is getting a bad rap and therefore would like to see pipe smoking become more popular to help re-gentrify smoking to some degree, make it a little more acceptable to the general public as a whole.
That being said, I do find I like the "aristocratic" appeal of smoking a pipe and therefore do not want it to become too main stream. That is likely just my snobbish side coming out though .


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Not to be a asshat, but alot of your reasons are kinda weak for instance:

Image. Pipes are definitely not a clear canvas, but almost associated with something that's outdated and left behind. Whenever I'm smoking briar, I get the "My grandfather smoked pipes all the time, I didn't know people still did that." While I'm smoking a cob, people say, "Who do you think you are, Popeye the sailor man?" With a meerschaum in my mouth people ask, "Can you put weed in that?" I've got comments from the whole spectrum except, "Hey man, it's cool that you smoke a pipe."

Cost. Albeit that pipe tobacco doesn't cost anything, Pipes definitely do. A decent briar is going to set you back at least 40 bucks which is roughly about 6-7 packs of cigs. If you do decide to smoke a cob, you're gonna get the Popeye jokes... alot, which isn't really good for the image aspect. On top of that, you have to maintain your briars, and if you lose it, you've gotta drop another 40 dollars at least to get your smoke on.

Time: Pipes require maintenance to smoke well, which equals time. It may take 5 minutes to pack a pipe but it takes a hell of a long time to smoke it well. Cigs are take out of the box and light. People generally still smoke cigs the same way they did when they were 18 years old. People on the rush would definitely like cigs better.

History: I could agree with this cause there's examples of this because of the way fashion dictates itself. Except for one thing, there is no Surgeon General in fashion, and every doctor in the world isn't telling you not to wear slim cut shirts cause it causes cancer. And although there is a cigar boom right now, it was never as big as it was back in the day.

Rebelliousness: This is related to the image point you made. Pipes are the smoking tool of the fathers of the baby boomers. As a result, pipes are often overlooked in terms of rebellion to those who are anti-smokers, because it just so happens that you remind them of their grandfathers.

Social Aspect: Smoking usually turns into a social party so you got good reasoning there. But I doubt it's a strong reason for someone to pick up a pipe.

Aroma: Like you said, variable. I normally don't sit next to people smoking Nightcap. But if you're smoking 1-Q I'm your best friend.

Hookah: that's a pretty big assumption there. In Miami, the town I come from, Hookah bars are everywhere, but there's not one pipe store. Likewise, in Chattanooga, where I am now, there a handful of pipe smokers, but seeing as I work in the only tobacconist in town; I have yet to meet a pipe smoker who started by smoking a hookah. From what I see, Club Stogie is better at recruiting cigar smokers to the pipe than the hookah is to recruiting people to the pipe.

That all being said, I would love to see more people smoking a pipe. Cause as it stands, it sucks being the only one who does.


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

wow, where do you live solafid? 

Ive NEVER had anyone make a negative remark to my pipe smoking.. cobs or otherwise.. 

Usually people are very curious about it. They ask.. "wow, do you really smoke a pipe?" "how long have you been smoking it?" and then its usually followed by.. "thats really cool!"


As for smoking on the go, you can pack a pipe.. smoke some, then let it go out and set it down for a while, then pick it back up and smoke it later..

I normally pack a cob for my drive to work which takes 30min. I let it go out when i punch in and get ready for shift change, then when i go outside to check my rig, i light it back up and finish my bowl..
I find it just as convienent as a quick cigg...


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, I live in Chattanooga, TN.

And happen to work in a Bar/B&M in which one of my tasks (when I'm not selling cigars) is being a door greeter, so I get to see hundreds of people a night, hence where my experience and comments come from. The only positive comments I get are usually related to how my meerschaum is carved followed by the can you put weed in that question, which get's pretty annoying after the 30th time.

And as for the pack a pipe, smoke some later. You still need to pack it and run a cleaner, and then find a convenient place for your pipe so that ash doesn't get anywhere. A cigg is light and throw the butt somewhere. 

Don't get me wrong, I love pipes, and I would never trade pipes for ciggs ever. But from what I saw those 8 reasons aren't good enough for pipes to be fashionable. Especially with the super-efficent rush rush anti-smoking society that we're in today.


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

hyper_dermic said:


> wow, where do you live solafid?
> 
> Ive NEVER had anyone make a negative remark to my pipe smoking.. cobs or otherwise..
> 
> ...


Personally I get a large mix of comments. If I'm at a party pretty much all I get is people asking me if its weed. Walking down the street its mostly odd looks, quite a bit of "hey, nice pipe!" (seem to get this one regardless of briar/cob) and the very occasional derrogatory hurf blurf comment (usually only with a cob), including one b*tchy lady walking up to me and shouting "wow, you look like a hick!" and then looking all confused when I wasn't laughing with her.

Edit: also a fair bit of "I didn't realize people still smoked pipes" and a few looks of a sort of nostalgia coming from the older middle-aged and up crowd.

Oh, and pipes might not be a huge hassle, but there still nowhere near the convenience of a cigarette. It takes me maybe 30 seconds to pack, then another 30-60 (depending on the damn wind) to get it lit, tamped, and relit properly, plus you have to carry the pipe, some baccy, a lighter, and a tool. Compare that to 10 seconds whipping out a pack and lighting a cig up, and carrying only a pack and a lighter.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

I want a pipe...I think they're bitchin'...next paycheck perhaps

Even before I started smoking, if I ever saw someone with a pipe I'd track them down and have a chat with them about the art.

I think smoking in general is going to make a comeback, because in many ways it's an image thing. For that reason, cigarettes will never die out; kids are always going to smoke them because of the rebelliousness. Then, as they get older, it seems logical to get into cigars and pipes.

Will it get more popular? I doubt it. Why? Because I think the price of smoking is only going to go up in the coming years. And as much as I support the Democrats in the election...they're going to pass that health bill...and bail out of NAFTA. But, that's another story. Point being, as was referenced with the wine, I think that smoking is going to, more and more, be like that, an activity for the privileged. And that's a crying shame.

But, on the other hand, people who smoke are quite passionate about what they do, and are willing to pass their knowledge onto others. Hopefully, that will be enough to keep cigar and pipe smoking alive, and bring new members into the vibrant, worldwide group that we form.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

Smoking is absolutely not going to get more popular. I don't care what form of tobacco. I see at the least a cost prohibition, if not a legal prohibition in the next 20 years. 

Image-wise, if anything the pipe is negative and in no way rebellious. I see it more as a comformist symbol - a throwback to the 40's and 50's ultra-conservatism. 

I intend to continue stockpiling tobacco and firearms and smoking in my garage.


----------



## Cheeto (May 10, 2007)

I tend to agree more along Solafid3's line of reasoning than the ones pointed out in your first 8 reasons. While all the points are valid on some level, it doesn't matter as long as the other options hold the same traits. You could say pipe smoking can be done quickly when you don't have a lot of time, but compared to cigarettes pipes smoke like a snail. 

The only way I see pipe smoking catching on to a larger market would be if consumers decided they want to find a way to smoke that's more concrete than cigs. Stemming in with the fashionable aspect you mentioned, there may be a move way from the "just throw it away and grab another" lifestyle that's current right now, into a more eco-friendly mindset in the future. As consumers look to buy items that can last a long time/are durable/can be recycled pipe smoking may pop its head out a little more in public. 

All in all I doubt it though, just a pipe dream really p


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

Yeah, I have to agree that the one way they can ever come back is through fashion. Having a unique pipe/aroma is a strong draw. Of course, the two problems with this is that a) it needs something to kick start the trend, like famous celebrities taking it up, or important world figures even and b) with the current anti smoking hysteria thats basically never going to happen again. Smoking could catch on earlier because it was popular in movies etc. and the health risks weren't well known at all. And before anyone mentions it, I know pipes are less risky than ciggs, but there is still certainly some risk, and most people don't know that, and associate any kind of smoking with cigarett risks.


----------



## derbaff (Feb 20, 2008)

SAjunidog said:


> a) it needs something to kick start the trend, like famous celebrities taking it up, or important world figures even and b) with the current anti smoking hysteria thats basically never going to happen again. Smoking could catch on earlier because it was popular in movies etc. and the health risks weren't well known at all.


You're right, the celebs will just stick to more publicly acceptable habits; pot, cocaine... but tobacco, noooo way, that's bad for you.



> Will it get more popular? I doubt it. Why? Because I think the price of smoking is only going to go up in the coming years. And as much as I support the Democrats in the election...they're going to pass that health bill...and bail out of NAFTA. But, that's another story. Point being, as was referenced with the wine, I think that smoking is going to, more and more, be like that, an activity for the privileged. And that's a crying shame.


Speaking of socialized health care, over Christmas I witnessed my aunt's borther's wife, a staunch democrat very much in favor of socialized health who JUST had a baby (1 mo old at the time) whom she was breast feeding, smoking pot with my cousins. She's also against cigarettes. go figure.

sigh.


----------



## weetone (Oct 3, 2007)

That's just bad parenting oh my. I'm totally in favour of public health care, but raising tobacco taxes isn't the answer.


----------



## Sir Humpsalot (Feb 20, 2008)

There's a lot of really interesting stuff here. I'd like to respond to each and all, but I am drunk.

I don't really disagree with much of what people are saying. I'm definitely enjoying a lot of the insights. I, for one, don't think pipe smoking will be the next "bottled water", but I can easily see its popularity doubling in the next 5-10 years. That's not really a huge increase in usage, but it's certainly a noticeable change in popularity. That's kind of what I'm getting at. I'm not suggesting that every 18 year old is going to pick up pipe smoking, and I'd be sad if they did... but I can see some clear signs that there's going to be a widening of the market and that's really what my statements in the first post were getting at.

Interesting discussion... :tu p


----------



## Tee-dub (Jun 29, 2010)

I wish you were right, but I disagree. 

If pipe smoking were going to become fashionable due to the surging popularity of cigars, one would think this would have happened by now, but it hasn't. Far from it: even in major cities, purveyors of pipes and pipe tobacco are few and far between, and are closing their doors. One of the two tobacconists who sells pipes in my city of two million people told me I'm his only customer who buys pipe tobacco now; he generally only sells cigars. 

I don't smoke a pipe because of the way I look smoking it. To the contrary, I smoke it in spite of that. 

And let's not kid ourselves: Pipes do, unfortunately, suffer from an image problem. Unless you are a bearded Irishman or Dutchman, or are over the age of eighty, chances are people think you look either pompous or silly smoking your pipe. Pipe smoking looks a bit like a ridiculous affectation. Those few friends I smoke in front of have cautioned me against smoking it in public, because they think it is foolish looking. 

Yes, things move in cycles, and sometimes that which is old-fashioned can become popular again: but I hold out no false hope that this is true of the pipe. The pipe may just go the way of the monocle and the cigarette holder.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't know if it will make a complete comeback, but the chicks dig it.


----------



## juni (Oct 16, 2009)

I find it ....annoying... that cigars are considered so much "cooler" than pipes.

Also, I agree that pipe smoking isn't a blank canvas. An easy experiment: Ask anyone what images pipe smoking brings to them.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Tee-dub said:


> I wish you were right, but I disagree.
> 
> If pipe smoking were going to become fashionable due to the surging popularity of cigars, one would think this would have happened by now, but it hasn't. Far from it: even in major cities, purveyors of pipes and pipe tobacco are few and far between, and are closing their doors. One of the two tobacconists who sells pipes in my city of two million people told me I'm his only customer who buys pipe tobacco now; he generally only sells cigars.
> 
> ...


Wow I'm sorry you feel that way, perhaps you need some new friends?

I look super cool smoking a pipe, so I dunno what you're talking about there. I'm part Irish.....that counts. No image problem here.

I've actually seen more people smoking pipes in my area with the last couple years, then in my whole life.

By the way, why don't you go introduce yourself, instead of starting out on such a negative note?


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

Yeah, I dunno if it'll catch on like wildfire, but I don't think it's so bad either.

I smoke my pipe at about the same time every day, in the same park -- usually on the same bench. At first I got quite a few double-takes and some bemused looks, but mostly people just didn't even really notice or care. I hardly ever get looks anymore, except maybe from teenagers. People just don't really care mostly -- except I _have_ noticed that one lady makes a special point of walking right by my bench whenever she's there, wherever she's going. :wink: She always smiles.

For the most part, I think people are taking their cue on how to react from me. When I first started smoking my pipe, I was a little apprehensive. I'd seek out hidden corners so I could smoke without anyone seeing me. Then I got bored looking at walls and alleys, so I ventured out into the park, but I was nervous and self-conscious. I think people picked up on it a bit. The more natural and relaxed I was about it, the less people cared I think.

Since I've started smoking my pipe, I've only ever noticed *four* other pipe smokers. Two were middle-aged slightly greying men, quietly puffing sorta like I think I do. Nobody notices or cares what they're doing. The other two guys were rather outlandish hipster kids with giant pipes, huffing and puffing billows of smoke in a very aggressive way. Now don't get me wrong: I like a good white belt as much as the next guy. These guys, however, were doing it purely for ironic comedy, in exactly the same way as the fact they were both sporting Elizabethan facial hair. Naturally, people reacted appropriately (including me).

So will it come back in a big way? Nah. One reason I like it is because I basically have to devote a solid hour to just sitting in the park and doing "nothing". It's a great relaxing break, and gives me a good excuse to sit and think -- even if it's thinking about work stuff. I'm a researcher, so thinking is legitimate work  But I think it's a stretch to think that there are many people who will willingly devote a solid block of time like that regularly. Short-smoking them is ok sometimes, but I suspect most of us, most of the time, finish our pipes.

Also, it's tough to get into it I think, especially now that our numbers are so thin. I would definitely have given up long ago if it weren't for this forum. I was doing it so wrong. I have no idea why I held out until I could figure it out, as it was not enjoyable at first :der: But now it's great, and I still have a loooong way to go. I think it takes a .... "special" kind of person to be determined enough to push through that first month or whatever, without the peer pressure (or good example, more positively) of others around you regularly smoking pipes, until you get a little experience and start enjoying it more.

I do think it will stabilize into something still niche, but ... well... stable. At least, I hope so. It does seem to be a bit of a golden age for tobaccos right now, despite the disappearance of a few famous tins. Yes, it's sad that e.g. Dunhill is gone, but honestly? I see a TON of amazing tobaccos out there, and it'll take me years to get through even a small portion of what's available.

I guess I'm cautiously optimistic.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> I look super cool smoking a pip


I don't look the least bit cool whether I'm smoking a pipe or not smoking a pipe. So I smoke a pipe.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Tee-dub said:


> I wish you were right, but I disagree.
> 
> If pipe smoking were going to become fashionable due to the surging popularity of cigars, one would think this would have happened by now, but it hasn't. Far from it: even in major cities, purveyors of pipes and pipe tobacco are few and far between, and are closing their doors. One of the two tobacconists who sells pipes in my city of two million people told me I'm his only customer who buys pipe tobacco now; he generally only sells cigars.
> 
> ...


Agree regarding the cigar somehow making the pipe more fashionable. The cigar boom started in the 1980's, over 20 years ago. Fashion doesn't move that slowly, even coattail fashion.

Tobacconists in my area get about 3 times as much revenue from cigar related items as pipe related items. Even cigarettes still command a bigger share.

As to cyclical fashion, all I can say is that if the weird and totally ugly hairstyle I wore as a young kid in the 1970's can come back 25 years later with kids the same age I was, anything is possible!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

Great post Garin.. I really agree with you on reading it... 

I do get picked on by my friends but in that friendly teasing way just like I would bust their balls but be fine with what they are doing.

The pipe to me is more of a lifestyle... It's taking that break to smell the tobacco (who needs roses with a good pipeful). 

Cigs and Cigars to me have a much easier point of entrance. You buy a pack of cigs light the correct end TADA.. Cigars aren't that much harder. The pipe MY GOD I was screwing it up HORRIBLY at first. But with this forum and a couple months of puffing I screw it up alot LESS but I still have things to learn. I am loving the journey but it is not for everyone. 

Factor in what pipe tobacco's you can find easily, the HUGE amount of different flavors, personal preferences and it is a tougher market to break into. Heck, if all I had tried was Burley's I wouldn't be smoking a pipe right now but there are other guys here who would say the same to my English. 

The pipe is something that would be much easier with an EPS to help you along. Once I figure it out better I was going to head to a couple of the big cigar B&M's here who have a tiny section of pipes and see about starting a new pipe smoker meeting or a sampler for people who are interested but are unsure what is out there. Now will they be interested in that? I don't know. They can sell a cigar for $5 - $40 + or a tin of pipe tobacco for $10... Will they really want to encourage their cigar guys to switch? 

Anyway, rambling rambling rambling... I don't see the pipe going away, nor do I see a huge resurgence. I think it will always be a niche experience with some hardcore people who understand how relaxing and enjoyable it is. Personally, I would love to sit around a table with 5 or so other puffers, a nice beverage, and a great conversation as we all chill but I am the only piper I have seen around my way. 
Mike


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

I can't say if pipe smoking has caught on or not.

I can say that all the pipe tobacco I wanna buy is sold out - whatever THAT means. Also, if there is a cool factor I need it worse than dmkerr so, ever hopeful, I stick with the pipe.


----------



## Garin (May 21, 2010)

I think one practical limit to pipe smoking is that most of us can't freely smoke in the workplace, and often we choose not to inside the house. That alone, I think, is enough to keep it somewhat limited.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, maybe I got a little excited. It'll never be as popular as cigar smoking, because there's so much more of a learning curve. That & too many people are worried about looking like "dorks" whatever that means. :nerd:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Tee-dub said:


> Unless you are a bearded Irishman or Dutchman...


No wonder Dubinthedam is a chick magnet!


----------



## mbearer (Jun 2, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Ok, maybe I got a little excited. It'll never be as popular as cigar smoking, because there's so much more of a learning curve. That & too many people are worried about looking like "dorks" whatever that means. :nerd:


Well I am going to do what I can to promote it  It's a great hobby IMO. And I am a geek/dork so it doesn't matter much to me.

I think the learning curve though does lose us some converts though. The first time I tried to smoke a pipe it was a nightmare week and then I gave up for years before I wanted to try again. Just wonder how many people are like me that tried and then went BLECK this is horrible mainly because we where doing it ALL wrong and didn't know about the pipe forums on Puff.com <G>

Then again.. It's all my opinion <G> Ask my wife that isn't worth to much most days hehe 
Mike


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I think that learning curve is a good thing. If you aren't patient enough to spend a couple of weeks to correctly learn how to do something as simple as filling a pipe and smoking it without burning your tongue off, you probably wouldn't enjoy smoking a pipe. I should know, I bought my first pipe with I was 18, it took me till I was 26 to settle down long enough to figure it out.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

And for those of you that think that cigar smoking is that much more masculine or attractive than pipe smoking I submit to you:

Exhibit A 









vs.

Exhibit B









:biggrin:


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Boy, that's obnoxious.

Pipe smoking will not be making a comeback for one big reason, average tobbaconists. On the off chance a man gets interested in pipes, he's going to go to the smoke shop and walk away with a crappy pipe a baggie of rebranded aromatic. Good shops with both knowledgeable workers AND a decent selection are very few and far between.

The only saving grace is if that man instead does a bit of research online.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

drastic_quench said:


> Boy, that's obnoxious.
> 
> Pipe smoking will not be making a comeback for one big reason, average tobbaconists. On the off chance a man gets interested in pipes, he's going to go to the smoke shop and walk away with a crappy pipe a baggie of rebranded aromatic. Good shops with both knowledgeable workers AND a decent selection are very few and far between.
> 
> The only saving grace is if that man instead does a bit of research online.


+1

A very good point. While I don't think it's the only reason, it's one of the big ones. My pipe-related B&M experiences have been subpar.


----------



## x6ftundx (Jul 31, 2008)

it is amazing how i have seen pipe smoke kinda in tv. for example, the pacific and then on a sci-fi channel tv show of all places...


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Commander Quan said:


>


I can't tell if that reminds me more of George Burns or Milton Berle...

You know, people have been talking about pipes 'coming back' at least since I first picked one up as a fifteen year old back in the early seventies. It hasn't happened yet, and my guess is it never will. And that's fine with me; if I see a bunch of hipsters and douchebags smoking a pipe one day, I think I'll quit...


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

Yikes! Exhibit A looks like Ramses II's transvestite brother.



Commander Quan said:


> And for those of you that think that cigar smoking is that much more masculine or attractive than pipe smoking I submit to you:
> 
> Exhibit A
> 
> ...


----------



## Tee-dub (Jun 29, 2010)

With a lot of coaxing, I recently converted one of my oldest friends to the pipe. Like me, he was a devoted cigar smoker for many years. Frustrated by the spotty quality of the cigars he was spending good money on, he took my advice and bought a cheap cob. I counseled patience. Sensing he was quickly losing interest in the rebranded aromatic crap he'd bought in a baggie from the tobacconist, I gifted him a tin of Old Dublin, and suggested a pair a bowl of that with a glass of Scotch. 
A few weeks later, he now owns three pipes, including a briar, and has amassed a small collection of Balkan and English tins, about which we regularly chat. 
Though I don't think pipe smoking will 'catch on'--though I wish it would--I must say I am very pleased at my friend's newfound interest in this timeless hobby. 
After all, if pipe smoking is to grow at all, it is a custom that needs apostles, not disciples.


----------



## getwhatuask4 (May 30, 2014)

DubintheDam said:


> There are two studies done that found pipe-smokers live longer than NON-smokers. The studies concluded that although there is still a risk of throat and mouth cancers from pipe-smoking, the pipe smoker in general was a meditative kind of person who spent a lot of time relaxing and was not prone to fast or dangerous lifestyles. Hence the end result with the statistics.


Does anyone here have any reference links to the studies mentioned in this quote? There are an abundance of claims similar to this, but never anything to refer to in terms of which studies, and when.

My old man (now about 80) still smokes a pipe and also grows his own tobacco with some fair degree of passion, and he recalls reading a magazine article some time in the early 1960s where Sir Richard Doll expressed the very same thing in relation to pipe smoking and longevity (that pipe smokers live a couple of years longer etc) but I have also been unable to find that article anywhere.

I would really love to find out which particular studies led to these statements, or any articles similar, but have not had much luck so far..

Any help much appreciated!


~d


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Tagged...to come back and read...


----------



## Joe Bonzo (Dec 20, 2013)

getwhatuask4 said:


> Does anyone here have any reference links to the studies mentioned in this quote? There are an abundance of claims similar to this, but never anything to refer to in terms of which studies, and when.
> 
> My old man (now about 80) still smokes a pipe and also grows his own tobacco with some fair degree of passion, and he recalls reading a magazine article some time in the early 1960s where Sir Richard Doll expressed the very same thing in relation to pipe smoking and longevity (that pipe smokers live a couple of years longer etc) but I have also been unable to find that article anywhere.
> 
> ...


A preliminary Google search turned up these:

Association Between Exclusive Pipe Smoking and Mortality From Cancer and Other Diseases
Mortality and life expectancy in relation to long
Pipe Smoking

I only skimmed them myself but they don't look like the "good news" you're looking for.

Found a link to the Surgeon General study that makes this claim...read at your own risk, it's huge: "Smoking and Health: Report of the Advisory Committee to the Surgeon General of the Public Health Service" [Cover] (1964)
It's also from 1964 so it's not very current. 
Page 94 supposedly has the quote about life expectancy.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Very interesting thread indeed.
Im only in my 40's and I know many older folks who smoked pipes when I grew up. My step father being one of them.
I only picked up a pipe after years of smoking cigars and looking for something a little easier on the wallet. This was kind of a failed idea though. I do now have the ability to have short quality smokes when time does not allow for an hour long smoke. But as to saving money, haa. Tobacco is cheap, but the beauty of quality pipes have tapped the wallet just as much.

As to society I have seen some interesting things happen. Ive met college kids smoking wonderful pipes and even having pipe clubs made up of students on their campus. I've also seen a few average looking young adults who I would have never guessed be a pipe smoker, break out a leather pouch and load a pipe in public. One just the other day in front of the post office as I stood inline the post office watching the folks pass by out the window. 

Like others here have mentioned to smoke anything rolled is much easier a task than learning how to properly smoke a pipe. And having a nice rotation of pipes to cycles thru for drying time is also something that sort of hooks you into spending more money. I regret neither cigar or pipe, and find both to have brought great joy to me over time. Though it took a very long time to be able to smoke a pipe effectively. 

I also feel a little saddened by the hypocrisy of society and their bastardization of all things tobacco. I have no misconceptions of the dangers with smoking, but here in the U.S. people scowl and attack smokers for being dangerous and then they finish their beer or wine and get in their car and drive home. Our bars are loaded with folks before noon on most days with parking lots full of cars that will be driven home after. Yet Our government attacks us with such zeal, that its like constantly trying to ward off rabid wolves. Let me smoke my pipe or cigar, and I wont bitch when you suck down half a bottle of Crown Royal. Live and let live I say.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think hypocrisy is really the right word. That would give the tobacco hatred the dignity of being a thought, and it's really just rote repetition. Tobacco has been attacked by the largest PR campaign in history; at this point, people hate tobacco (and smokers) with no more thought than they give breathing.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ANOTHER thread from yesteryear resurface! :spy: Is this the internet forum version of senile dementia, with old memories coming back, along with a loss of the ability to form new ones?


----------



## sweetbriar (Nov 5, 2016)

old thread but would still like to add, 
A Cigarette is to be smoked, a Cigar is to be enjoyed and a Pipe is to be Savoured..

and snuff isnt to shabby either, 

sweetbriar


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

I smoke a pipe back in the 1970's and 1980. I recall carring a bunch of accessories just to smoke, and have about 12-14 pipe I would rotate & let dry out after use. Finally sold the lot at a loss, and never looked back.

I enjoy cigar more, and the cost doesn't bother me as I have a cigar fund to fund my habbit.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

What accessories? Pipe, lighter, finger.. Maybe a pouch in your pocket if it's an extended trip.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

This is the time of year that motivated me, back in July, to get into pipes. Though we have snow on the ground and temps will be below 20F in the coming days, I can enjoy a smoke. I light up inside and actually get compliments from other family members about the pleasant aroma.


----------



## Gigmaster (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice essay. The bottom line is that pipe smokers are just ultra-cool. Women like us. Children like us. When you light up a pipe, you automatically become the Wise Elder, no matter what your age. People gravitate towards you. In fact, the only people that do not like pipe smokers is the FDA, and that's because they have a Social Marxist agenda. 

I firmly believe that lighting up a pipe increases your IQ by at least 20 points. :smile2:


----------

